# Yahoo- Sucampo Licenses Lubiprostone in Japan to Abbott (Centre Daily Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sucampo Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ:SCMP) today announced that its subsidiary, Sucampo Pharma, Ltd., has entered into a license and commercialization agreement with Abbott Japan Co. Ltd. for Sucampoâ€™s lubiprostone (trade name Amitiza®) in Japan.View the full article


----------

